# Wieviel darf man in Trinkblase füllen und weitere Fragen



## simplysax (5. August 2010)

Brauche eure Hilfe, habe leider nichts genaues gefunden und zähle auf eure Erfahrung

Das Thema Trinkblase ist vollkommenes Neuland für mich. Habe seit heute eine Deuter Streamer 1l Blase. Wollte mit Absicht keine größere, da ich sie ja auch nachfüllen kann.

Jetzt aber mal zu meiner Frage. Wieviel darf man denn da nun wirklich reinfüllen. Habe eben mal gemessen und es gehen in diese 1l Blase gut 1,5 - 1,7 Liter rein. Sie ist dann zwar ziemlich bauchig, geht aber ganz normal und einfach zu. 

Füllt man soviel rein, wie rein geht oder sollte man wirklich nur die vorgeschriebene Menge einfüllen?

Das Handling der Streamer ist ja ganz einfach, allerdings bekomme ich zum Reinigen den Schlauch nicht von der Blase getrennt. Wenn ich versuche ihn ab zu ziehen, habe ich das Gefühl der Schlauch wird immer länger, bewegt sich aber keinen Millimeter. Kann ich ihn zum Trocknen auch dran lassen oder kann er dann nicht richtig von innen trocknen, da kein "Durchzug" ist?

Noch eine Frage, kann man auch Wasser mit wenig Kohlensäure einfüllen oder wird dadurch das Ventil undicht? Ich habe hier gelesen, dass einige Apfelschorle etc. einfüllen.

Eine hab ich noch. Sollte man vor dem Verschließen versuchen die restliche Luft aus der Blase so gut wie möglich zu drücken oder ist das egal?

Tut mir echt leid, wegen den vielen Fragen, aber leider steht in der Anleitung nicht wirklich viel. 

Danke
mos


----------



## nullstein (5. August 2010)

Zur Reinigung:
ich hab den Schlauch noch nie von der Blase abgenommen. Ich bediene mich nach der Reinigung immer der Physik. Ich packe den Schlauch an der Verbindung zur Blase und schleudere ihn im Kreis. Die Zentripetalkraft erledigt dann den Rest

Zur Befüllung:
Wenn du die Blase noch locker schließen kannst, sehe ich keinen Grund nicht 1,5 Liter einzufüllen.

Zur Kohlensäure:
Keine Ahnung. Ich mag es nicht beim Sport Kohlensäure zu mir zu nehmen. Das komm aus dem Aufstoßen nicht mehr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

ich würde mich an die Richtangaben vom Hersteller halten?
evtl. einen 10er mehr mitnehmen und an der Tanke nachschütten.

Kohlensäure? Die Mischung in einer PET-Flasche herrichten und paarmal schütteln und offen stehen lassen; dann umfüllen.

meine Mischung:
Brennesseltee, Apfelessig, Orangensaft, Mineralwasser, Xenofit-Blutorangen-Pulver, Sauerkrautsaft, Birnensaft, etwas Honig
Dazu: Landjäger und Banana`s

Trinkblase nach dem Fahrradfahren gescheid reinigen(alle 4 Wochen mit Corega Tabs) und nach der Saison entsorgen ( wg. Bakterien usw. )


----------



## Tifftoff (5. August 2010)

Du kannst auch Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure einfüllen. Unterwegs entweicht das dann durch die Schüttelei und die Blase bläht sich auf. Durch das Mundstück entweicht dann Wasser, das dann auf die Beine spritzt.

Dann muß man halt anhalten und CO2 aus der Blase lassen. Geplatzt ist mir noch keine Blase.


----------



## kamikater (6. August 2010)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Geplatzt ist mir noch keine Blase.



Geplatzt ist sie mir auch noch nicht, aber durch den Druck der Kohlensäure hat sich der Schlauch von der Trinblase gelöst, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich mit nassem Rucksack und nasser Hose und vor allem ohne Trinken dastand  Wenn die Blase mit kohlensäurehaltigem Getränk ziemlich voll gefüllt ist, sollte man nach ca 30 Minuten kurz Druck ablassen, damit das oben Geschilderte nicht passiert


----------



## nullstein (6. August 2010)

kongoape schrieb:


> ...
> Meine mischung:
> Brennesseltee, apfelessig, orangensaft, mineralwasser, xenofit-blutorangen-pulver, sauerkrautsaft, birnensaft, etwas honig
> Dazu: Landjäger und banana`s
> ...



abgefahren!!!


----------



## Solemn (6. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Trinkblase nach dem Fahrradfahren gescheid reinigen(alle 4 Wochen mit Corega Tabs) und nach der Saison entsorgen ( wg. Bakterien usw. )



Gescheit reinigen? Ja...  Nach der Saison entsorgen? Halt ich für übertrieben...  Vllt über den Winter im Gefrierfach deponieren, damit sich nix vermehrt drin.

Schlauch abnehmen funktioniert soweit ich weiß schon bei den Streamer-Blasen, bei der 3 Liter auf jeden Fall. Die sitzen am Anfang ziemlich stramm. Kurz unter heißes Wasser gehalten, ordentlich ziehen und ab ist er. Nach einiger Zeit geht das dann relativ einfach, dicht bleibt er trotzdem. Und so kannst ihn auch ordentlich sauber machen, das mit dem schleudern mach ich nur danach zum trocknen.

Solemn


----------



## simplysax (6. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> ...
> meine Mischung:
> Brennesseltee, Apfelessig, Orangensaft, Mineralwasser, Xenofit-Blutorangen-Pulver, Sauerkrautsaft, Birnensaft, etwas Honig
> Dazu: Landjäger und Banana`s...



Die Mischung ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Wenn ich mir das mischen würde, bräuchte ich mich glaube ich gar nicht auf's Rad zu setzten, sondern direkt auf die Schüssel für die nächsten 3 Tage 

Die Landjäger und Bananen sind ok. 

Danke für eure Tips. Werde das in auf den nächsten Touren mal testen.


----------



## Renito (6. August 2010)

"nach der Saison entsorgen" ...da wirst ja arm und vollkommen übertrieben ist es auch. Ich habe bis vor kurzem immer nur Leitungswasser in mein Kamelbak gefüllt weil ich auch geglaubt hab, dass das Ganze dann gleich gammelt. Jetzt füll ich nur noch irgendein Saft-Gemisch ein, weil´s einfach viel mehr Energie gibt als das "tote" Leitungswasser.
Ich hab mir dann auch das Reinigungsset von Kamelbak gekauft (2 Bürsten...eine große für die Blase und eine für den Schlauch). Was da immer mit diesen *Reinigungstabs für die Dritten* gemacht wird is völliger Quatsch und rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das einzige was man beachten muss ist, die Trinkblase nach der Tour gründlich mit Spüli und Leitungswasser reinigen...vorallem den Schlauch! Dauert auch bloß 10 Minuten und ist günstiger als diese Tabs, geschweige denn jede Saison eine neue Trinkblase zu kaufen.

Und nun zur eigentlichen Frage in diesem Thread  : Du kannst in die Trinkblase so viel einfüllen wie du rein kriegst...solange du sie noch dicht verschlossen kriegst. 

Gruß, Renito.


----------



## ThunderRoad (6. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> meine Mischung:
> Brennesseltee, Apfelessig, Orangensaft, Mineralwasser, Xenofit-Blutorangen-Pulver, Sauerkrautsaft, Birnensaft, etwas Honig



Das reinigt die (Trink-?)Blase sicher gut und hilft gegen Warzen. Aber was trinkst Du? 

Bei mir kommt nur Wasser ohne alles in die Trinkblase. Wenn ich auf längeren Touren noch was anderes will, nehm ich es in einer separaten Flasche mit. Dann kann man in die Blase auch reinfüllen was reingeht ohne daß was passiert und das Reinigen ist auch problemlos.


----------



## snoopz (6. August 2010)

Ich fülle meine auch immer mehr oder weniger prall mit Instant-Eistee-Pulver-Zeug. Nach dem Einfülllen drehe ich das ganze so, daß der Schlauch oben ist und sauge die Luft raus, damit es nicht schwappt.

Ich mache meine Blase meist mit heißem Wasser sauber. Ab und zu Spüli+Bürsten und wenn ich das Reinigen mal vergesse -.- dann kommt eine Reinigungstablette rein.

Es gibt übrigens von Camelbak auch so Aufhängedinger für deren Blasen, die sind praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (6. August 2010)

Also bei mir kommt nur Wasser rein und gereinigt habe ich die das letzte mal im Herbst, da war und ist das ganze Jahr Wasser drin und das kann man auch nach Monaten noch Trinken.
Wenn ich sie dann mal reinige dann mit Spüli und Bürste, das mit dem Gebissreiniger habe ich auch mal getestet aber bis man den Geschmack wieder raus hat ...


----------



## Renito (6. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt nur Wasser rein und gereinigt habe ich die das letzte mal im Herbst, da war und ist das ganze Jahr Wasser drin und das kann man auch nach Monaten noch Trinken.
> Wenn ich sie dann mal reinige dann mit Spüli und Bürste, das mit dem Gebissreiniger habe ich auch mal getestet aber bis man den Geschmack wieder raus hat ...


So hab ich dass auch gehandhabt...bis ich mir das Bürstenset gekauft habe. und ich bin erschrocken was für ein Grind aus dem Schlauch kam, obwohl ich immer nur Leitungswasser eingefüllt habe!


----------



## J.O (6. August 2010)

Ich mache das dann mit Pfeifenreinigern, man sieht ja frühzeitig wenn sich da was Bildet im Schlauch
Nach jeder ausfahrt halte ich zumindest wenn man Wasser drin hat als völlig übertrieben.
Und nach einer Saison wegschmeißen? wie kann man den auf so eine Idee kommen.


----------



## Renito (6. August 2010)

Aso...Pfeifenreiniger is natürlich auch ´ne gute Idee  . Dass mit dem "reinigen nach jeder Tour" bezog sich auch eher auf zuckerhaltige Getränke bzw. Getränkemischungen. Da kann das Ding nämlich verdammt schnell Gammeln...vorallem im Mundstück/Schlauch.


----------



## simplysax (6. August 2010)

Öhm, wo gibt es denn so lange endlos Pfeifenreiniger? 

Ich mache damit immer nur die Mechanik von meinen Saxophonen sauber


----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

im bastelgeschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (6. August 2010)

Oder mit einem Stück Schnur durch ziehen, habe ich auch nur genommen weil ich nicht wusste das es dafür auch ne extra Bürste gibt.


----------



## simplysax (6. August 2010)

Bin heute auf eine gute Idee gekommen, wie man die Deuter Blase gut zum Trocknen offen halten kann. Einfach eine Grillzange reinstecken. Bleibt schön drin, spreizt den Beutel weit auf und man kann ihn dann kopfüber zum Trocknen aufhängen. Wenn man ja Küchenrolle da rein knüllt, hat man ja immer die feuchte Küchenrolle noch drin. So trocknet es besser ab.


----------



## p2ever (6. August 2010)

Ich mach meine Blase immer so voll das keine Luft mehr zu sehen ist und geplatzt ist sie mir deswegen auch noch nicht  
Zur Reinigung: Aufhängen  und mit irgendwas spreizen (so wie die Grillzange)
den trink(SCHNULLER  ) weg machen und einfach trocknen lasssen 
Davor mit Wasser reinigen!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

grillzange is echt mal ne gute idee !!!!


----------



## KongoApe (6. August 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Die Mischung ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Wenn ich mir das mischen würde, bräuchte ich mich glaube ich gar nicht auf's Rad zu setzten, sondern direkt auf die Schüssel für die nächsten 3 Tage
> 
> Die Landjäger und Bananen sind ok.
> 
> Danke für eure Tips. Werde das in auf den nächsten Touren mal testen.



du brauchst ja nicht alles zusammenmischen. Basis ist immer Mineral, Tee oder eine Xenofit-Pampe.
Je nach Hitz kommt halt dann noch Apfel, Birne, Sauerkrautsaft 3 - 5 % dazu.
Im Winter/Herbst dann Tee mit Rum oder Tee mit Honig + Xenofit-Blutorange.

Zuviel Sauerkrautsaft bewirkt sowas:
http://img697.imageshack.us/f/upornost.jpg/
also immer sparsam mit der Zumischung? Und die Bananen und die schweizer Schokolade nicht vergessen.

Von Powerbar bekommt man Pickel; Ausschläge usw. Da kann nix gescheittes drinn sein? Da lieber Landjäger vom Metzger um`s Eck?


----------



## Tifftoff (6. August 2010)

Zur Lagerung:
Seit ca 10 Jahren nach jeder Ausfahrt wird die Blase ausgepült und kommt danach gleich ins Tielkühlfach ( - 15Grad ). Da gammelt nichts.


----------



## Honigblume (7. August 2010)

Zum trocknen stopf ich nen paar Blätter Küchenkrepp rein. Zum reinigen nehm ich Wasser und ab und an Gebissreiniger.

Den Schlauch hab ich vom Streamer leider auch noch nicht abbekommen.... werd das mit dem heissen Wasser mal testen.


----------



## simplysax (7. August 2010)

Bei mir hat es jetzt geklappt. Aber ich dachte wirklich, ich reiße ihn kaputt. Habe ihn unter warmes Wasser gehalten und beim abziehen immer unten an der Verbindung etwas gedreht. Dann ging es.


----------



## S.D. (8. August 2010)

Renito schrieb:


> "nach der Saison entsorgen" ...da wirst ja arm und vollkommen übertrieben ist es auch. Ich habe bis vor kurzem immer nur Leitungswasser in mein Kamelbak gefüllt weil ich auch geglaubt hab, dass das Ganze dann gleich gammelt. Jetzt füll ich nur noch irgendein Saft-Gemisch ein, weil´s einfach viel mehr Energie gibt als das "tote" Leitungswasser.
> Ich hab mir dann auch das Reinigungsset von Kamelbak gekauft (2 Bürsten...eine große für die Blase und eine für den Schlauch). Was da immer mit diesen *Reinigungstabs für die Dritten* gemacht wird is völliger Quatsch und rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das einzige was man beachten muss ist, die Trinkblase nach der Tour gründlich mit Spüli und Leitungswasser reinigen...vorallem den Schlauch! Dauert auch bloß 10 Minuten und ist günstiger als diese Tabs, geschweige denn jede Saison eine neue Trinkblase zu kaufen.
> 
> Und nun zur eigentlichen Frage in diesem Thread  : Du kannst in die Trinkblase so viel einfüllen wie du rein kriegst...solange du sie noch dicht verschlossen kriegst.
> ...




Wenn Du irgendwelches Saft-Zeugs in die Blase schüttest, hast Du garantiert sehr schnell Keime in der Blase / Schlauch / Mundstück. Da hilft auch intensieves reinigen nicht mehr.
Bei mir kommt nur noch Wasser rein. Danach gut reinigen und gut trocknen. Danach kommt das Zeugs ins Gefrierfach in den Kühlschrank. 
Alle paar Wochen gibts dann noch ein Korega-Bad.

Gruß


----------



## Renito (8. August 2010)

Ich denke schon dass gründliches reinigen und trocknen was bring (direkt nach der Tour!)...sonst müsstest du Tuppaware ja auch alle naselang wegschmeißen. Und bis jetzt funktioniert´s sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (8. August 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Wenn Du irgendwelches Saft-Zeugs in die Blase schüttest, hast Du garantiert sehr schnell Keime in der Blase / Schlauch / Mundstück. Da hilft auch intensieves reinigen nicht mehr.



Sorry, das ist quatsch. Wenn man die säubert passiert gar nix bzgl. Keime usw. Sonst bräuchten wir in der heutigen Zeit keine Gedanken mehr über Spülen machen da ja an allem Rückstände übrig bleiben. Wichtig ist nur das mn Sie regelmäßig reinigt auch an den Stellen wo man nur schwer dran kommt.



Renito schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass gründliches reinigen und trocknen was bring (direkt nach der Tour!)...sonst müsstest du Tuppaware ja auch alle naselang wegschmeißen. Und bis jetzt funktioniert´s sehr gut.



So siehts aus.


----------



## simplysax (8. August 2010)

Was heißt schwer ran kommt. Wenn man das ganze doch mit Spüllauge direkt nach Gebrauch durchspült, kommt diese ja eigentlich überall ran, wo vorher auch das Getränk war. Wasser sucht sich ja seinen Weg. 

Ich glaube das richtige Durchtrocknen ist eher das Problem, wo sich dann evlt. Keime bilden könnten. Meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ja nur im Schlauch. Die Blase bekommt man ja sehr gut trocken und das Mundstück kann man auseinander nehmen und auch gut trocknen.


----------



## Segler1963 (9. August 2010)

Als ich spüle meine Camelbak Blasen nach jeder Tour mit kochendem Wasser 
eek:auf* keinen* Fall mit Deuter/Scource Blasen versuchen, die schmelzen) sind immer wie neu.
Zum Trocknen habe ich mir Drahtbügel aus der Reinigung zurecht gebogen, Die Originalteile zum Trocknen sind Geldschneiderei.

Jörg


----------



## simplysax (9. August 2010)

Bin jetzt das erstemal mit Trinkblase und Rucksack gefahren. Boah, ist das angenehm. Allerdings finde ich es immer ätzend zu Fahren und zu Trinken. Da beneide ich doch die Babys, die können wenigstens trinken und atmen zur gleichen Zeit. Eigentlich schade, das wir diese Eigenschaft irgendwann verlieren .

Was mir aber auf den Geist gegangen ist, ist dass der Schlauch recht lang war. Der baumelte mir immer auf dem Oberschenkel rum. Habe ihn jetzt erstmal so ca. 10 cm. gerkürzt, das sollte reichen.

Doof ist auch, wenn es warm ist, dass die Flüssigkeit, die im Schlauch ist, ja schön warm ist . Dauert immer ein bisschen bis das schöne , kühle Nass dann kommt, aber es bleibt wenigstens bedeutend länger kalt, als in meiner Trinkflasche am Rad.


----------



## nadgrajin (9. August 2010)

Kannst Dir ja noch die Isolierung für den Schlauch besorgen. Wobei ich bezweifle, ob die soviel bringt. Aber in der Regel kommt doch beim dem 2ten mal dran saugen das kühle Getränk, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## J.O (9. August 2010)

Für das Problem mit dem warmen Wasser im schlauch, es gibt so hüllen für den Schlauch, habe allerdings noch keine Erfahrung damit.
http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/accessories/thermalcontrolkit.aspx


----------



## Renito (9. August 2010)

Probiert´s doch einfach mal mit zurücklaufen lassen bzw. zurückblasen. Dann is bis zum nächsten Schluck auch kein "Gesöff" mehr im Schlauch, das warm werden kann  . Die Isolierungen bringen finde ich auch nicht besonders viel, da die alle schwarz sind und somit die Sonne/Wärme erst richtig anziehen...da wird´s dann auch warm (war zumindest meine Wahrnehmung).


----------



## snoopz (9. August 2010)

Wenn Du zurückpustest, hast Du allerdings Luft in der Blase drin, und die Soße fängt an zu schwappen. Dann lieber einen Schluck warmes. Außerdem soll man ja lieber öfter und dafür weniger trinken


----------



## Tifftoff (10. August 2010)

Zurückpusten ist super, da entfällt das lästige Saugen, wenn ein entsprechender Druck auf der Blase ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenZ (11. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Zuviel Sauerkrautsaft bewirkt sowas:
> http://img697.imageshack.us/f/upornost.jpg/


 
ist ja echt eklig.....


----------



## KongoApe (11. August 2010)

SteffenZ schrieb:


> ist ja echt eklig.....




...der Arme hat bestimmt Gehirnbrand im Endstadium?
Mit so verschissenen Keulen am hellichten Tag durch das Dorf galoppieren? Sicher nicht 
Da wäre das Ziel = Waschanlage, sicher besser gewesen? 

Manche sind aber schon äußerst verbissen in ihrem Treiben? Besonders wenn man als Amateur keine müde Mark dabei verdient. Da muss man ja das Geld im Baukübel noch zu den Veranstaltungen mitbringen

muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Kettenglied (12. August 2010)

Vielleicht ist das ja gar nicht seine Kacke sondern die vom Vordermann.


----------



## KongoApe (12. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja gar nicht seine Kacke sondern die vom Vordermann.



ja klar!  
wohl durch Windschattenlaufen?


----------



## mi2 (13. August 2010)

wo die sonne noch richtig heiß war dieses jahr,da war alles im schlauch kühler als das aus der blase


----------



## KongoApe (13. August 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Wenn Du irgendwelches Saft-Zeugs in die Blase schüttest, hast Du garantiert sehr schnell Keime in der Blase / Schlauch / Mundstück. Da hilft auch intensieves reinigen nicht mehr.
> Bei mir kommt nur noch Wasser rein. Danach gut reinigen und gut trocknen. Danach kommt das Zeugs ins Gefrierfach in den Kühlschrank.
> Alle paar Wochen gibts dann noch ein Korega-Bad.
> 
> Gruß



nur Wasser bringt nicht viel. Da muss eine isotonische Energie-Mischung rein. 
Lieber investiere ich jedes Jahr einen 20er als dass ich mich mit so langweiligem Sprudelwasser herquäle? 

Die Eiweissmischungen im GYM sind teuriger; über das ganze Jahr gerechnet, verglichen mit einem Kunststoff-Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (14. August 2010)

Trinkschlauchisolation bringt nicht wirklich was, habe das am camelbak und es wird dennoch warm. Juckt mich nicht weiter


----------



## Kettenglied (14. August 2010)

Im Winter bringt der Neoprenüberzug schon etwas. Der kalte Fahrtwind bläst dann nicht mehr direkt auf den Schauch. Mit dem Überzug hatte ich bisher keinen gefrorenen Trinkschlauch mehr.


----------



## KongoApe (14. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Im Winter bringt der Neoprenüberzug schon etwas. Der kalte Fahrtwind bläst dann nicht mehr direkt auf den Schauch. Mit dem Überzug hatte ich bisher keinen gefrorenen Trinkschlauch mehr.



da hilft auch heisser Tee; den Beutel in Alufolie einpacken.
aber Neoprenschlauch klingt gut; Was es nicht alles gibt?


----------



## Kettenglied (14. August 2010)

Der heiße Tee ist bei -15° oder tiefer in einem ungeschützten Schlauch in ein paar Sekunden eiskalt.


----------



## LeonF (17. August 2010)

bei mir geht der schlauch auch mit etwas kraftaufwand raus... ich füll auch meine 3l und meine 1l-blase immer bis zum anschlag... (hab mir nach einem jahr mit 1l die 3l-blase gekauft, weil mir das geringe Fassungsvermögen auf den sack gegangen ist das wird dir, zumindest im sommer, auch noch passieren)


----------



## snoopz (17. August 2010)

LeonF schrieb:


> (hab mir nach einem jahr mit 1l die 3l-blase gekauft, weil mir das geringe Fassungsvermögen auf den sack gegangen ist das wird dir, zumindest im sommer, auch noch passieren)



Also gerade im Winter, bei harten Schneetouren, habe ich einen unglaublich hohen Wasserverbrauch. Mehr als jetzt, bei 30 Grad und Sonne.


----------



## Wilierist (17. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Der heiße Tee ist bei -15° oder tiefer in einem ungeschützten Schlauch in ein paar Sekunden eiskalt.



Deswegen drücke/puste ich den Tee immer zurück in die Blase. Natürlich nur das was im Schlauch war und nicht noch Luft dazu.
Habe auch diesen Neoprenüberzug für mein Camelbak, für die kalte Jahreszeit sehr zu empfehlen. 
Im Winter trinke ich ausschliesslich Grüntee mit Zitrone, etwas Salz und Traubenzucker aus der Trinkblase ...

Im Sommer nutze ich doch eher Trinkflaschen, da ich dann mehr Rennrad fahre. Und ich mag es einfach nicht bei dieser Hitze mit Rucksack zu fahren.
Da kommt dann in die zwei 750ml Flaschen 4/5-5/6 Leitungsheimer und 1/5-1/6 roter Traubensaft und ein wenig Salz. Nachgefüllt wird dann unterwegs meist auf Friedhöfen!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (17. August 2010)

Wasser rein, Wasser zum reinigen und in's Tiefkühlfach damit sich nicht umbedingt ein großer Bakterienherd bildet.


----------



## SR-Luser (18. August 2010)

Wenn die Trinkblase sauber ist und gut getrocknet brauche ich sie nicht mehr ins Gefrierfach zu packen,
ist meines Erachtens überflüssig.
Ich reinige auch sporadisch alle paar Wochen mit den Coregatabs.
Hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit meinem Camelbak.


----------



## Scili (18. August 2010)

Befülle nur mit stillem Wasser... aus der Flasche... nie dieses Mistzeugs aus dem Wasserhahn.
Lasse Restmengen bis zu 1,5 Wochen drin... dann einfach mit Leitungswasser durchspühlen.
Nie irgend einen Misch- Kram... dann musste nach jeder Tour säubern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (3. September 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> ... nie dieses Mistzeugs aus dem Wasserhahn.



wtf, um was gehts? trinkwasser?


----------



## Scili (7. September 2010)

wenn man das so nennen will...


----------



## snoopz (7. September 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> wenn man das so nennen will...



Die Qualität von Leitungswasser ist, zumindest in Deutschland, *erheblich* besser als jedes Flaschenwasser, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so schmeckt.


----------



## Scili (7. September 2010)

XD... vor allem a) in Großstädten z.B. Berlin - Ost und b) in Altbauten.
Ich glaube an diese "Top-Leitungswasser"- Quali- Propaganda schon lange nicht mehr.
Aber hier ging es um Trinkblasen... glaub ich.


----------



## User85319 (12. September 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Die Qualität von Leitungswasser ist, zumindest in Deutschland, *erheblich* besser als jedes Flaschenwasser, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so schmeckt.



Naja...
gerade nach der Wende wurden die Grenzwerte für Schwermetalle usw. DEUTLICH erhöht, die Rohre im Osten waren/sind in einem katastrophalen Zustand.
Desweiteren sorgt der oft recht hohe Kalkgehalt des Leitungswassers in manchen Regionen für Gelenkbeschwerden.
Von Weichmachern und anderen Zusätzen ganz zu schweigen... 

BTT: Ich sehe das Wasser in der Trinkblase nicht als Energielieferant, sondern es soll mich schlicht vor der Dehydration bewahren. Eine Prise Salz im Wasser halt allerdings noch niemandem geschadet.
Zudem passt in meine 2L Deuter ca. 2,7L rein


----------



## Hillcruiser (13. September 2010)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Zur Lagerung:
> Seit ca 10 Jahren nach jeder Ausfahrt wird die Blase ausgepült und kommt danach gleich ins Tielkühlfach ( - 15Grad ). Da gammelt nichts.



kommt die komplett mit Schlauch und Mundstück ins Gefrierfach? 
Thanx


----------



## J.O (13. September 2010)

Bei meinem Camelbak schlauch löst sich jetzt die innere Beschichtung ab, so das sie sich beim Trinken zusammen zieht und kaum noch Wasser durch kommt


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

wie lang schmeißt ihr denn das Zeug in die Gefiertruhe? Fängt das net an porös zu werden?


----------



## Tifftoff (17. September 2010)

Meine Trinkblase ist entweder im Rucksack auf Tour oder in der Tiefkühltruhe und das seit vielen Jahren. Die Trinkblase wird einfach ausgespült mit Wasser und kommt dann nass rein, Mundstuck wird nicht entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (18. September 2010)

Hört sich jetzt seltsam an aber ich reinige das ganze mit der Kaffemaschiene.

Ich entferne das mundstück und stülpe den Schlauch einfach über die Düse für den heißen Dampf. 
Also dem mit dem man die Milch aufschäumen kann. Passt vom Durchmesser perfekt drüber und ist dann auch dicht.
Wenn ich dann den Dampf anstelle pummt die Kaffeemaschien den heißen dampf durch. Dabei weren alle keine abgetötet und jeglicher Dreck löst sich.

Danach nochmal ausspülen und fertig. 
Die Idee mit dem Gefrieren ist aber auch gut.


----------



## Scili (28. September 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Die Qualität von Leitungswasser ist, zumindest in Deutschland, *erheblich* besser als jedes Flaschenwasser, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so schmeckt.


 
is klar:
http://www.heilpraxisnet.de/naturheilpraxis/trinkwasser-oft-mit-keimen-belastet-2766.php

sry für halb-off-topic


----------



## ipzipzap (28. September 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Die Qualität von Leitungswasser ist, zumindest in Deutschland, *erheblich* besser als jedes Flaschenwasser, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so schmeckt.



http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ge...er-gefahr/probe-belastet-keime-bakterien.html



EDIT: LOOL, da hatte schon jemand denselben Gedanken :-D


----------



## Board-Raider (29. September 2010)

ich putze die Blase lieber als dass ich sie ins Gefrierfach lege.
schön heißes Wasser mit Spüli rein, das ganze lasse ich dann während dem Duschen einwirken.

Dann wird alles entleert und mit klarem Wasser ausgespült.

Die Blase trocknen ich mit 2x2 Zewa Tücher. Wozu brauch man eine Bürste??? ich komme problemlos in jede Ecke das CamelBags.

die Feuchtigkeit im Schlauch wird im Schleudergang durch die Fliehkraft ausgetrieben.

dann kommt zur Sicherheit noch eine Grillzange rein die das Ganze Teil über Nacht aufspreizt.

3-4 Minuten Arbeit, dafür ist das Teil aber auch sauber

anbei ein Bild mit meiner Schönen Grillzange 
hat sich echt bewährt das gute Stück.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (29. September 2010)

Zum Thema Trinkwasser: Ein Artikel im Artikel zeigt die Gründe für die Keime dort auf und bestätigt die Qualität des Trinkwassers.

BtT: Meine Trinkblase behandel ich total nachlässig: Wasser und sonstiges Zeug drin lassen. Manchmal packe ich die Blase ins Gefrierfach und machmal wasche ich sie mit heißem Wasser (48C) aus und sie hält und hält.

Eigentlich reicht es aus das Ding auszuspülen.


----------



## Freddy_HB (2. September 2018)

Moin hab mal ne Frage und zwar hab ich mir eine trinkblase von camelbak geholt nur hab ich das Problem das kein wasser aus dem Ventil kommt! Kennt sich damit einer aus von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (2. September 2018)

Hab ich nur, wenn der Schlauch geknickt ist. Dass du sanft auf das Ventil beißen musst, um es zu öffnen ist klar?


----------



## Freddy_HB (2. September 2018)

Ja hab es noch mal probiert und das Ventil ist auf nur kommen da immer wieder luftblasen mit und dadurch fließt das Wasser nicht


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. September 2018)

Was noch hilft > nach dem Trinken den Rest der noch im Schlauch ist zurück blasen! Mehrfach kräftig reinblasen dann sollte der Schlauch beim nächsten Schluck wieder frei von Luftblasen sein und nur Wasser fliessen. Mach ich jedes Mal, hab keine Probleme.


----------



## Freddy_HB (2. September 2018)

Ok danke werde ich mal probieren


----------



## hardtails (3. September 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Was noch hilft > nach dem Trinken den Rest der noch im Schlauch ist zurück blasen! Mehrfach kräftig reinblasen dann sollte der Schlauch beim nächsten Schluck wieder frei von Luftblasen sein und nur Wasser fliessen. Mach ich jedes Mal, hab keine Probleme.


Fehlkonstruktion?


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. September 2018)

Nö absolut nicht, ich will nur keine Pipiwarme Schlotze trinken die noch im Schlauch rumgammelte bei dem Wetter beim nächsten Schluck. 
Verhindert im Winter übrigens wirkungsvoll das zufrieren des Schlauchs wegen Restflüssigkeit die immer zurückbleibt nach nem Schluck. Vor allem bei den neuen dickeren Schläuchen aus dem immer so große Mengen kommen das man fast erstickt.


----------



## Ralf_T (7. September 2018)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt seltsam an aber ich reinige das ganze mit der Kaffemaschiene.
> 
> Ich entferne das mundstück und stülpe den Schlauch einfach über die Düse für den heißen Dampf.
> Also dem mit dem man die Milch aufschäumen kann. Passt vom Durchmesser perfekt drüber und ist dann auch dicht.
> Wenn ich dann den Dampf anstelle pummt die Kaffeemaschien den heißen dampf durch. Dabei weren alle keine abgetötet und jeglicher Dreck löst sich...



Das ist ja mal ne echt geile Idee! Merci für den Tip!!!



Board-Raider schrieb:


> ich putze die Blase lieber als dass ich sie ins Gefrierfach lege.
> schön heißes Wasser mit Spüli rein, das ganze lasse ich dann während dem Duschen einwirken.
> 
> Dann wird alles entleert und mit klarem Wasser ausgespült.
> ...




Sehe ich genauso: Ich spüle meine Deuter (Source) mit Heißem Wasser und Spülmittel einfach mit der Hand mit nem normalen Spülschwamm. Und  wie bereits viele Vorredner gesagt haben: Trocknen ist wichtig, mache ich mit einem gewöhnlichen Küchenhandtuch. Dann keimt da nix und man kann die Blase ohne Bedenken länger als ein Jahr verwenden. Grillzange finde ich auch witzig! Bei mir kommt zu diesem Zweck die Papphülse von einer leeren Küchenrolle zum Einsatz - funzt auch perfekt. 

Gruß, Ralf


----------

